# Temporizador con operacionales



## mercenario (Feb 29, 2008)

Hola! a todos los del foro
  Bueno pues estuve buscando bastante en la red  y aqui mismo en el foro información sobre temporizadores con operacionales pero no encontré información, todo lo que encontré es que el 555 tiene dos comparadores en su estructura interna.
  Lo que realmente necesito es un circuito temporizador que esté basado en opamps.
 Si alguien sabe en donde puedo encontrar la información, que por favor me ayude.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Mar 1, 2008)

Mira no se si sirva pero yo hace tiempo realize una base de tiempo con el LM555. Lo que hace la base por medio de un potenciometro aumenta o disminuye los disparos del voltage. En mi caso yo le conecte un led y asi podia controlar los ciclos de encedido del led. De hecho con esta base se puede hacer un convertidor de 12VDC a 120VAC ó 220VAC.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 1, 2008)

si configuras el AO como comparador y determinas una tensión y le aplicas una R y un C a la otra patilla, cualdo aplicas tensión el condensador se irá cargando. esto te hace que puedas variar el tiempo de disparo jugando con la carga del mismo. 

Saludos


----------



## mercenario (Mar 2, 2008)

Gracias a ambos
Luis, tal vez no me expliqué correctamente, si sé configurar el 555 para trabajar con él.
El nombre, esto es lo que estaba buscando, lo voy a simular y publico la respuesta
gracias


----------



## mercenario (Mar 14, 2008)

Finalmente encontré lo que buscaba, tal vez estaba realizando mal la búsqueda. En  google teclean generador de onda con operacional, ahí está la información


----------



## El nombre (Mar 15, 2008)

Que casualidad!. 

Que mania en no empezar por ahí.


----------



## gabrielg (Mar 20, 2008)

Mercenario, debes emplear operacionales o comparadores con entrada FET, tienen alta impedancia de entrada y puedes utilizar resistencias y capacitores grandes para tiempos largos. Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 20, 2008)

Si la memoria no me falla, no suele pero puede pasar, los operacionales tienes una impedancia infinita (teórica). El mal uso del mismo es lo que hace bajar la su impedancia. Al calcular un circuito siempre, y digo bien, se han de usar valores superiones a los 100K. Por las caracteristicas del operacional, las altas resistencias no influyen en el funcionamiento.
Configurado como seguidor es capaz de sacar una debil señal sin modificar la original (lectura de cintas magnéticas)
Como siempre he dicho: "Cada uno diseña como le sale de.... su forma de ser y saber"


----------



## macraig (Mar 22, 2008)

No es el mal uso lo que hace bajar la impedancia. Si el amplificador es parte de un circuito realimentado ( es como usualmente se configura un Operacional, a menos q se quiera un comparador), hay un efecto de la realimentacion sobre la impedancia de entrada y de salida del circuito total. Ademas de esto, la impedancia de entrada de un amplificador operacional real, en circuito abierto (esto es sin realimentacion), disminuye conforme aumenta la frecuencia. Por ejemplo, en el caso del 741 de National, creo que la impedancia de entrada cae a mas o menos la mitad para 1.5 MHz.

Las matematicas no son complicadas, pero se explican mejor aqui:

http://grupos.unican.es/dyvci/ruizrg/html.files/LibroWeb.html

Salu2.


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 22, 2008)

Hay que tener cuidado con eso de utilizar resistencias de alto valor con los operacionales. Por un lado no es necesario porque, como dice macraiq, la impedancia de entrada es elevada por la realimentación y no por nada intrínseco del operacional. Por otro lado es peligroso para algunas aplicaciones porque las corrientes de bias te van a generar una fuerte caida de tensión en las resistencias esas y va a empeorar el offset. Otra cosa es las resistencias de alto valor, según el circuito claro, no son una buena conjugación con las capacidades e inductancias parásitas y cuando trabajamos en altas frecuencias podemos obtener oscilaciones.

Todo es una cuestión de equilibrio y depende del propósito del circuito, no hay una receta, en algunos casos será mejor usar resistencias de alto valor y en otros caso será mejor usar valores más bajos.

Slds...


----------



## macraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola, creo q me malinterpretas. La impedancia de entrada en si, al operacional es elevada, por q los operacionales se construyen para q la tengan elevada, es decir si es intrinseca al operacional. La realimentacion afecta a esta impedancia, pero este efecto se ve sobre todo el circuito, realimentacion incluida.

Lo que dices es cierto, las corrientes de bias producen caidas de tension q se notan mas sobre resistencias elevadas, y tambien el ruido termico es mayor para resistencias de alto valor. 

Ruido = raiz_cuadrada(k*T*R). (k = constante de Boltzman, T = temperatura absoluta, R = resistencia)

Esto es importante cuando se trabaja con pequena senal.

Por otro lado, las oscilaciones las puedes tambien tener para bajas frecuencias. Esta depende de la impedancia de salida, del lazo de realimentacion y de la curva de amplificación en lazo abierto del operacional...


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 23, 2008)

macraig,

Tenés razón en cuanto a la impedancia de entrada intrínsica alta de los operacionales, pero dejame hacer un pequeño cálculo acá abajo para ejemplificar lo que yo decía:

************************
LM741: este operacional tiene una corriente de bias de 80nA normalmente y una ganancia de lazo abierto de 1E+5 aprox. La impedancia de entrada no la vi especificada pero la podemos calcular fácilmente.
La impedancia de entrada del operacional es Rin=2*Rb, donde Rb es la resistencia de pequeña señal de la base de los transistores de entrada, cuya corriente de base es justamente la corriente de bias, entonces:
Rb = VT/Ib = 25mV/80nA = 312.5k Ohms (La Rin es elevada)

En configuración buffer (realimentación unitaria negativa) la Zin del circuito pasa a ser Zin=Rin*(1+A), donde A es la ganancia de lazo abierto. Entonces Zin = 31.25G Ohms!
************************

A eso me refería, la impedancia ya es alta de por sí pero la que es realmente muy alta es la impedancia de entrada en realimentación porque saca provecho de la gran ganancia de lazo abierto. Esta es la impedancia que normalmente nos interesa, la de todo el circuito, ya que el operacional siempre es usado en realimentación.

Slds...


----------

